# Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H



## Pina (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Monitor Experten,

ich suche einen 27" LED "Zockerbildschirm" und bin auf diesen Monitor gestoßen:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sonderposten: Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H

Ich möchte in Full HD spielen.

Zwei Fragen habe ich dazu:
1. Hat jemand mit diesem Bildschirm Erfahrungen? Kann man damit vernünftig Shooter zocken?
2. Ist der Monitor sparsam (vom Strom her? die LED Technologie sollte deswegen doch die richtige Wahl sein, oder?).

Danke und viele Grüße
Pina


----------



## Painkiller (5. Oktober 2011)

Moin! 

Schlecht finde ich den Monitor nicht. Aber es gibt auch noch Alternativen.  

Tests zu dem Gerät sind etwas rar. Schau dir aber mal die Kundenrezessionen an.
Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H 68,5 cm (27 Zoll) Widescreen TFT Monitor (LED, VGA, HDMI, 2ms Reaktionszeit) rosa schwarz

Hier ist ein Review dazu:
Samsung S27A550H Review


----------



## Pina (5. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank, habe die Bewertungen gelesen und mir den Monitor gestern noch bestellt.
Falls er mir nich zusagt werde ich diesen wieder zurücksenden, ich denke aber, dass man mit dem Monitor ganz gut zocken/arbeiten kann.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Tranix (5. Oktober 2011)

Kannst uns ja mal mitteile, wie der Monitor so ist. Bis jetzt gibt es ja leider noch nicht viele Erfahrungen.


----------



## Pina (5. Oktober 2011)

Jeep, werde ich machen. Der Monitor kommt mit Rechner sehr wahrscheinlich morgen oder übermorgen, dnn poste ich mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Monitor


----------



## Tranix (5. Oktober 2011)

Klasse, weil ich mir auch nicht schlüssig bin, welchen ich für meine Frau kaufen soll


----------



## Softy (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe den Monitor seit ein paar Wochen. Zum Spielen ist der erste Sahne, aber es gibt auch einige Kritikpunkte. Hier mein Feedback von "damals": http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...monitor-27-led-300-gesucht-3.html#post3250063


----------



## Pina (7. Oktober 2011)

habe den Monitor jetzt seit ein paar Stunden im Einsatz.
Was ich bis jetzt sagen kann: Ich bin sehr sehr froh diesen Monitor gekauft zu haben.

pro:
- "Wohnzimmertaugliches" Aussehen
- top Bild, ich musste nichts einstellen, alle Ecken sind gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet (was ich mit bloßem Auge sehen kann)
- Absolut keine Schlieren beim Zocken

kontra:
- der Standfuß ist etwas wackelig, stört mich aber nicht weiter weil ich den Monitor nicht jeden Tag umstelle...

Viele Grüße
Pina


----------

